# WP in the NW: 8th Annual Charity Thunder Pull



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Ill be there. their will be some major competition, a friend is bringing so ch. and i think one gr. ch.
i wish i had my tibe tiba i would totally compete

Time Saturday, November 13 · 8:00am - 5:00pm

Location Valley View Canine: 2206 NW Birdsdale Ave # 1, Gresham, OR 97030 
More Info This fundraiser is to help support:
Mountain View Wrestling Team
Adopt-a-Family Christmas Program

WHO WILL BE THUNDER DOGS 2010?

Login | Facebook


----------

